# Broadband nightmare - pls help free me!!!!



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Please please help,  

I am technically awful and can't sort this at all!  

18m ago I briefly had an account with  a well known broadband provider called [email protected]  - it was so awful I cancelled it.
However, they refused to give me a MAC code to allow me to use another provider, even though they owe me nearly £300!
I tried to sign up to another provider y'day and [email protected]@@@ STILL 'have' my line, apparantly.
I called them and they now deny I ever had an account with them!  

I really need to find a way of freeing up my line to get broadband without having to deal with [email protected]@@.
I should write to the ombudsman etc but I don't have time / energy with 2 LO's.  

Can anyone help?    

Please?    

love,Imogen.x.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Aw hon wish I knew what to suggest but maybe BT as a starting point seeing as though the lines are theirs

I can recc a new provider for you though, we use Plusnet who are fab! Even when you have a problem they answer queries quickly & I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

we had exactly the same problem with them both in this house and in our old one (gawd knows why we signed up to them agin after we moved   ) 
At our old place we tried to cancel it as it never actually worked and they had our address down as Norfolk, but our postcode and phone number was correct! cant think what I said to them but we ended up on bt broadband until we moved 9I think I may have been a little rude to them   )
Once again when we moved here we signed up and kept getting letters saying it was going to be on with in a few weeks.. in the end we phoned them found they hadnt actually done anything and cancelled the order. We then signed to toucan, same problem, although it took 3 months to cancel that order and I got very irrate with a jumped up person down the end of the line, and now back to BT!!

hope you get it sorted

Corrina xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Imogen
Have you tried contacting the telecoms ombudsman? www.ofcom.org.uk

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Not sure how you can sort it,

We were with [email protected] for 18 months and didnt have a problem, when we moved back in march we went with sky as it was free   but even now 6 months later i still get a bill every month even though they dont take anything from my account


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi, i don't think they are allowed to hold on to your line like that if you have given tghem notice that you want it freed up, i'm pretty sure that now they are legally obliged to free it up within so many days so that your new provider can switch you on. We were with AOL and we told them that we were switching to Talk Talk and that we would like a Mac code, AOL wouldn't give us one. So we contacted Talk Talk and told them that AOL wouldnt give us a MAC code and Talk Talk said it didn't matter we didn't need one and as long as i had told Aol that i was switching provider and that my line needed to be free by a certain date. The line was freed and service was switched without any problems. Talk to them again and if they still refuse or even do not acknowledge that you were a customer then tell them you are going to talk to the ombudsman.

Kay


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

There was a big thing on the news this morning about the way in which a lot of companies fail to provide the broadband services people are paying for. They recommended that if you have a problem you contact ofcom as the more people who complain the better so they can really hit the companies where it hurts if they're not doing what they should. Can't hurt....
good luck with it.


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks to all who've replied.  

Will defo get onto Ofcom.  

Have heard lots of bad about T***li since I started mentioning it to people (my brilliant social life, boring friends, acquantances and now people I have never met) with my broadband woes    
No wonder I'm nobby no mates  

Does anyone know, if I change my phone number, would that 'free' the line, or is the line itself somehow nobbled, regardless of the number?

love, Imogen.x.


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

bump

if i change my phonenumber will it untag my line - ie free me up from old broadband provider who won't provide mac code or help release the line for new provider?

thanks.


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Imogen

I'm no expert but I don't think changing your number will help as it's the line itself that they do something to (I think)

I've just changed to O2 and I'm sure in there frequent questions bit it said something about what they can do if you can't get a MAC Code ........... maybe worth checking it out  

Am sure whichever new provider you choose should be able to help you  

Good luck, it's a nightmare when you don't understand all the technical blurb isn't it  

x x x


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Oh, blastus     

Thanks, anyway, debs    

as I suspected, couldn't be that easy    

why oh why can't [email protected]@@@li let me go    

why oh why can't anyone else sign me up?  I just want to spend money, after all   

sorry for whinge         

yes, is nightmare, can't even get phone to work, think must be seriously dopey


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Imogen, just ran through your problem with my DB who is an IT Engineer and he has said you basically need your MAC code or you can change your number through BT which should free up the line for you to connect to another Broadband Supplier.

It really is crap. I think my advice would be to contact ofcom or there is also a good website for consumer support

http://www.consumerdirect.gov.uk/search

Hope you get sorted xxx

/links


----------

